# Someone got my employee ID and I don't want them to have it. What do I do?



## sfslackey

They got it and used it to get a discount without my permission. I am currently furious with this person. Then they come back with saying it was a mistake, they did it "on accident". How bad is it if they just start using it without my permission? Can I change my TM number?


----------



## NKG

Let AP know otherwise if shit goes south, you will be the 1st to know


----------



## Xanatos

What do you mean by ID? Driver's license?


----------



## sfslackey

Xanatos said:


> What do you mean by ID? Driver's license?


Employee number...


----------



## Xanatos

Team member number, gotcha. Ok, so how are they using it? Are they using it when they're purchasing items, using it on a myDevice, or what?


----------



## sfslackey

Xanatos said:


> Team member number, gotcha. Ok, so how are they using it? Are they using it when they're purchasing items, using it on a myDevice, or what?


They are using the employee discount. I guess I should have made that clearer. I'll edit my post.


----------



## Xanatos

Ok, now we're getting somewhere. Are they using it at your store or at other Targets?


----------



## sfslackey

Xanatos said:


> Ok, now we're getting somewhere. Are they using it at your store or at other Targets?


This was specifically at a different target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> This was specifically at a different target.


Tell ap & hr about it. Spot will get them.


----------



## Xanatos

Ah that sucks. It would probably be easier if it was your store. I'd tell AP and HR about the issue ASAP. You can get fired for misusing your discount. If you wait too long to tell them, it'll look like you're an accomplice. If you tell them now, they'll probably tell you to talk to this person and tell them to stop. They can also reach out to their store and start asking for the actual TM discount card or check ID or something.


----------



## sfslackey

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Tell ap & hr about. Spot will get them.


I would talk to my other ETLs way before I go directly to AP simply because they may be more sympathetic. I hardly interact with AP at all except the occasional greeting. I feel a bit more confident going to HR about it though.


----------



## sfslackey

Xanatos said:


> Ah that sucks. It would probably be easier if it was your store. I'd tell AP and HR about the issue ASAP. You can get fired for misusing your discount. If you wait too long to tell them, it'll look like you're an accomplice. If you tell them now, they'll probably tell you to talk to this person and tell them to stop. They can also reach out to their store and start asking for the actual TM discount card or check ID or something.


I'm definitely going to try to have a talk with this person about this face to face, but I'm not sure if I can trust them to just not use it, especially after this.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sfslackey said:


> I would talk to my other ETLs way before I go directly to AP simply because they may be more sympathetic. I hardly interact with AP at all except the occasional greeting. I feel a bit more confident going to HR about it though.


Talk to AP. If you don’t talk to them, they’ll talk to you, and trust me, the latter will not go well.


----------



## sfslackey

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Talk to AP. If you don’t talk to them, they’ll talk to you, and trust me, the latter will not go well.


As it is the former might not go well either. If necessary I will but like I said, I would rather talk to an etl I know well for advise first. If I talk to them about it, AP is going to hear about it regardless. I would rather have a manager with more rapport talk to them than just me who they don't know at all. My question now is, what could AP even do about this anyway?


----------



## Xanatos

AP could tell the other store to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## redeye58

Worse case scenario is they could assign you a new TM# & deactivate the other one.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

My question is how did they your tm number & what other personal info did they get? Talk to ap, now.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My question is how did they your tm number & what other personal info did they get? Talk to ap, now.


This. Do they have your card? Store TMs should not be entering number without card for people they don’t know


----------



## Xanatos

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This. Do they have your card? Store TMs should not be entering number without card for people they don’t know


Some stores do it anyway, unfortunately.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

The only way they could’ve gotten your ™ number is you giving to them. Why you gave it to them will 100% be a question from HR/AP.


----------



## seasonaldude

sfslackey said:


> As it is the former might not go well either. If necessary I will but like I said, I would rather talk to an etl I know well for advise first. If I talk to them about it, AP is going to hear about it regardless. I would rather have a manager with more rapport talk to them than just me who they don't know at all. My question now is, what could AP even do about this anyway?



You're fulfillment. You might not know AP, but they know you. They've been watching you whether you know it or not. Just go talk to them. AP isn't the boogie man. They can help you faster than anyone else.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

seasonaldude said:


> You're fulfillment. You might not know AP, but they know you. They've been watching you whether you know it or not. Just go talk to them. AP isn't the boogie man. They can help you faster than anyone else.


I can vouch. I do GS so to be fair I interact with AP probably way more than fulfillment, but I can confirm they’re not monsters and all I’ve worked with are genuinely good people


----------



## Sandmanmansand

I don’t even know where my employee discount card is. If I dropped it, could someone else be using it?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Sandmanmansand said:


> I don’t even know where my employee discount card is. If I dropped it, could someone else be using it?


Yes.


----------



## Sandmanmansand

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yes.



They don’t even need my employee ID?


----------



## sfslackey

They got it and used it to get a discount without my permission. I am currently furious with this person. Then they come back with saying it was a mistake, they did it "on accident". How bad is it if they just start using it without my permission? Can I change my TM number?


----------



## qmosqueen

All they need to do is load it on the  App and it is there in your wallet.


To apply your team member discount to your Target.com account:

Log into your Target.com account.
Go to your *Account*.
Select *Settings*.
Select the three dots next to *About me* and select *Edit*.
Enter your team member number with four leading zeros (0000xxxxxxxx).


----------



## Sandmanmansand

qmosqueen said:


> All they need to do is load it on the  App and it is there in your wallet.
> 
> 
> To apply your team member discount to your Target.com account:
> 
> Log into your Target.com account.
> Go to your *Account*.
> Select *Settings*.
> Select the three dots next to *About me* and select *Edit*.
> Enter your team member number with four leading zeros (0000xxxxxxxx).



Is the team number on the card? Can’t even remember, never shop at target. Never thought to use it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sfslackey said:


> They got it


Because you gave it to them? If so, you’re in trouble. If not, how else did they get it???


----------



## Sandmanmansand

I’m all confused in this thread. First, I thought you had to use cash or a red card to use your discount? Second, if the number is on your discount card, couldn’t OP had just have his card stolen?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Sandmanmansand said:


> I’m all confused in this thread. First, I thought you had to use cash or a red card to use your discount? Second, if the number is on your discount card, couldn’t OP had just have his card stolen?


OP gave their discount to another person and is mad they used said discount


----------



## Sandmanmansand

Amanda Cantwell said:


> OP gave their discount to another person and is mad they used said discount



Yeah, but couldn’t someone have just taken a discount card?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Sandmanmansand said:


> Yeah, but couldn’t someone have just taken a discount card?


yes OP could’ve had their card stolen but I’d bet everything that isn’t what happened bc if that was the case they would’ve led with that


----------



## Sandmanmansand

Amanda Cantwell said:


> yes OP could’ve had their card stolen but I’d bet everything that isn’t what happened bc if that was the case they would’ve led with that



Oh maybe. I lost my card, can I request another or will that make me look bad to hr?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Sandmanmansand said:


> Oh maybe. I lost my card, can I request another or will that make me look bad to hr?


You can request one yourself at https://tmdiscountui.prod.target.com (need to be on store computer I think)


----------



## Sandmanmansand

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can request one yourself at https://tmdiscountui.prod.target.com (need to be on store computer I think)



Thank you for your help, as always!


----------



## Kvothe

sfslackey said:


> How bad is it if they just start using it without my permission?


Just as bad as them using it with your permission.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Kvothe said:


> Just as bad as them using it with your permission.


Well put!


----------



## BurgerBob

qmosqueen said:


> All they need to do is load it on the  App and it is there in your wallet.
> 
> 
> To apply your team member discount to your Target.com account:
> 
> Log into your Target.com account.
> Go to your *Account*.
> Select *Settings*.
> Select the three dots next to *About me* and select *Edit*.
> Enter your team member number with four leading zeros (0000xxxxxxxx).


Our apple resellers  recently got ahold of a tm number... so we've been voiding it and passing the receipts on to ap.
Voiding it cause they can't answer the questions of where they work or can you produce the card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

BurgerBob said:


> Our apple resellers  recently got ahold of a tm number... so we've been voiding it and passing the receipts on to ap.
> Voiding it cause they can't answer the questions of where they work or can you produce the card.


They need to update the app to reject ™ number addition if name doesn’t match tm, and it should ask for home store number verification


----------



## BurgerBob

It's even better cause our resellers only know "say these words , scan barcode on phone, bring produxts back here". So if we deviate  from their script at all like the tm number questions, or their giftcards lack money they get very confused.   So yea verification of home store number would be great.


----------



## sfslackey

Kvothe said:


> Just as bad as them using it with your permission.


That doesn't make any sense. If someone steals your credit card and starts buying things with it, is that your fault? We have systems in place to address that. Why would this be any different?


----------



## sfslackey

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They need to update the app to reject ™ number addition if name doesn’t match tm, and it should ask for home store number verification


I agree.


----------



## sfslackey

I'm going to talk to someone about this tomorrow regardless. Thank you for all your suggestions and support from everyone not being too judgmental about the situation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

The real question is, what other personal info does this person have of yours? Bank acct, 401k, etc..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sfslackey said:


> I know you way too well from your posts Amanda and you instantly think the worst of people, which is seriously a problem. If they are doing it without my knowledge then so be it and I will have to change it if I get notified about it. It really shouldn't fall on me if someone steals my information and uses it.


Hi! I’m sorry that you feel that way. You still have not answered how they got it. If they did steal it, then of course it’s not your fault and you shouldn’t be punished. I assumed you would have led with that “my number was stolen what do I do” instead of what you did lead with. If I am mistaken, I’m sorry. But again, you’ve not said that’s the case. If you provided your discount to someone (other than eligible partners/dependents) then that is breaking policy.


----------



## sfslackey

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The real question is, what other personal info does this person have of yours? Bank acct, 401k, etc..


Seems unlikely. I assume they aren't that much of a fucking asshole. They only wanted my discount code, so looked at my target card. I told them not to use it and they told me just yesterday they did on accident. At any rate, I know who they are so they would get fucked over if they did anything that messed up. 


Amanda Cantwell said:


> Hi! I’m sorry that you feel that way. You still have not answered how they got it. If they did steal it, then of course it’s not your fault and you shouldn’t be punished.


Edit: They had it months ago but were using their other friends card before this and thought it would be alright to use mine, even after I told them not too. They straight up stole it because they are flippant about this stuff.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> Seems unlikely. I assume they aren't that much of a fucking asshole. They only wanted my discount code, looking at my target card. I told them not to use it and they told me yesterday they did on accident. At any rate, I know who they are so they would get fucked over if they did anything that messed up.


Grab their device or phone & deleted. Tell them that you will lose your job because of it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sfslackey said:


> Seems unlikely. I assume they aren't that much of a fucking asshole. They only wanted my discount code, looking at my target card. I told them not to use it and they told me yesterday they did on accident. At any rate, I know who they are so they would get fucked over if they did anything that messed up.


Ok, now we have context. They went into your wallet and looked at your discount card and got your number. I don’t know how someone “accidentally” applies a discount though 😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> I know you way too well from your posts Amanda and you instantly think the worst of people, which is seriously a problem. If they are doing it without my knowledge then so be it and I will have to change it if I get notified about it. It really shouldn't fall on me if someone steals my information and uses it.



Amanda is computer smart & knows the hacks. Your credit report could impacted due to Id theft.


----------



## sfslackey

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ok, now we have context. They went into your wallet and looked at your discount card and got your number. I don’t know how someone “accidentally” applies a discount though 😂


I don't either... That is what bothers me the most. They didn't go through my wallet per se, I was buying something for them online and I left my card out. This person had worked at target before so knew all about this. I told them very seriously not to use it after they admitted it to me. I won't say alcohol was not involved in this initial situation...


----------



## sfslackey

They got it and used it to get a discount without my permission. I am currently furious with this person. Then they come back with saying it was a mistake, they did it "on accident". How bad is it if they just start using it without my permission? Can I change my TM number?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> They got it and used it to get a discount without my permission. I am currently furious with this person. Then they come back with saying it was a mistake, they did it "on accident". How bad is it if they just start using it without my permission? Can I change my TM number?


The team member is the key to spot job. You need talk to tmsc, hr, & say it stolen by your friend. Do it now.
It's not a mistake for your friend using it anymore.


----------



## sfslackey

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The team member is the key to spot job. You need talk to tmsc, hr, & say it stolen by your friend. Do it now.
> It's not a mistake for your friend using it anymore.


I will. Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Again, call tmsc now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> I'm going to talk to someone about this tomorrow regardless. Thank you for all your suggestions and support from everyone not being too judgmental about the situation.


Updates, please.


----------



## sfslackey

I want to apologize to everyone and especially @Amanda Cantwell. She was completely right with her assessment, so not only am I a liar but an absolute asshole to boot. I was so angry about the situation I took it out on everyone and tried to defend the indefensible. So this will likely be my last post on this account. Maybe not and if it is, hopefully I come back with a different one. But if I don't, I just want you all to know, I'm sorry and I love you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

sfslackey said:


> I want to apologize to everyone and especially @Amanda Cantwell. She was completely right with her assessment, so not only am I a liar but an absolute asshole to boot. I was so angry about the situation I took it out on everyone and tried to defend the indefensible. So this will likely be my last post on this account. Maybe not and if it is, hopefully I come back with a different one. But if I don't, I just want you all to know, I'm sorry and I love you.


We understand. Everyone gets stressed out about things you can & can't control. Admitting the mistake made & apologizing  for it, proves you are taking responsibility for it. Also, a good person.
We are always listening to you & everyone.
@sfslackey


----------

